# Simulación de transformador en Proteus.



## blueled (Ago 11, 2008)

Necesito simular en proteus un transformador.

Concretamente este:

http://www.avisor.com/transformador...30&tre=23&trp=3&trpe=140&trc=1124297&trdf=TFH

-Se observa que son 3VA de potencia y se entrega 250mA de intensidad y tengo entendido que conectado todo, el transformador me deveria dar 12V  con 250 mA.

Ahí va el problema. En Proteus, el modelo del transformador requiere unos valores, entre ellos resistencias DC y inductancias del primario y del secundario.

luego de rellenar debidamente la casilla de relacion de voltages, compruebo que:

Con:

1mH-primario
1mH-secundario
1mHom-primario
1mHom-secundario

Al conectar una carga (concretamente un circuito estabilizador con puente kbpc y regulador de tension 7812 que ya funciona sin problemas) disminuye el voltage del secundario a 3 i pico.



*Una vez Expuesto el problema* se me ocurre bajo mi reducido diccionario mental que una posible solucion pudiera ser:

Calcular los valores de las bobinas para conseguir esos 2,4 VA que posiblemente no tenga.


Aqui vienen las preguntas:

-Alguien ha tenido este problema?
-Alguien tiene otra solución?
-Alguien sabe como calcular los Henrios de las bobinas sabiendo de antemano los valores del transformador?


Agradezco de antemano las respuestas y el tiempo empleado con mi post.


Un abrazo.


----------



## tjdor (Ago 11, 2008)

una cosa si te puedo decir, y es que trabajo lo suficiente con el proteus (todos mis circuitos los hago ahi para diseñar mis placas y ver un poco la simulacion), pero hay cosas que se me escapan.

detro de mi experiencia en proteus (cosa de 2 años) me he dado cuenta que la simulacion digital la hace perfecta, pero cuando le metes analogica hay cosas que no van muy bien (por lo menos en mi caso)

asique dicho esto, depende para lo que quieras el circuito.

Un saludo.


----------



## El nombre (Ago 11, 2008)

a ver si puedo ayudar
La tension que tienes que colocar, o tener en el secuendario es la tensión de pico
Si no es asi y le colocas al estabilizador a la entrada los 12V te caen tres voltios que es lo que el datasheet indica. Minimo a la entrada del regulador tienes que tener tres voltios para que garantice la estabilidad a la salida
Con el PSPICE no es critico el valor de la R ni de la induc. Es de suponer que proteus tampoco lo acuse. (en otro post, hace tiempo, se soluciono colocando valores al hazar igual que has hecho tu)
¿Tienes el valor de pico en el secundario?

Con esa pista tienes que solucionar el problema sin problemas.


----------



## Ranyelo (Jul 23, 2009)

soy estudiante univesitario y estoy tratando de construir una fuente regulada, estoy utilizando proteus para la simulacion mas al pasar el circuito al ARES y colocar la opcion de autorun no lo conecta.. 
tambien al pasarlo, me sale un error... quisiera saber que package es el de un transformador de 120a 12v...
Gracias.. 
agradeceria la prontisima respuesta


----------



## Elvic (Oct 23, 2009)

saludos
espero en puedan ayudar, bien el problema que tengo es sobre este tipo de transformador como el que se muestra en la figura:






no he podido encontrarlo en la librería de proteus y el detalle es pues lo requiero para realizar una simulación.. alguien de usted sabrá en que versión del proteus se encuentra este modelo de transformador o como podría crear uno, para poder simularlo requiero uno igual ha ese; con el primario de tres terminales y el secundario tambien de tres terminales..
la imagen la tome de esta pagina
http://www.elecfree.com/circuit/inverter-converter/12v-to-20v-converter-for-audio-amplifier/


----------



## Efrachik723 (May 18, 2010)

hola soy nuevo en proteus 
nensesito simular un tranformador que ha 110voltios me entregue 24 voltios o 20 voltios, el caso es que al intentarlo me aparece una pantalla con las siquientes caracteristicas :
component reference
component value

primary inductance
total secondary inductance
coupling factor
primary DC resistance
secondary DC resistance

he investigado y traducido y me piden la primera inductancia del la bobina primaria y de la segundaria, en henrios, 
al igual he investigado tranformadores
pero me dan unas formulas las cuales no entiendo que son

Vs= (Ns/Np)*Vp

no se como pasar el voltaje o la equivalencia de los voltios inc¡dicaos anteriormente  ahernrios o ps no 
agradesco su colaboracon 
gracias


----------



## tanatoskun (Ene 17, 2011)

ayuda amigos es que quiero simular un transformador de 115VAC - 18v 1A pero debo simularlo en el proteus y donde sale para colocar estos valores
1mH-primario
1mH-secundario
1mHom-primario
1mHom-secundario
no se que valores debo colocar me gustaria que por favor me ayudaran lo mas pronto posible gracias


----------



## ecotronico (Ene 18, 2011)

Hola!

En realidad he usado poco el Proteus y no sé cómo es el comportamiento.
Pero tengo el ISIS 7.7 SP2 y encontré esto:


----------



## macbb12 (May 31, 2012)

como se varia la corriente de salida en un transformador en proteus? ya que mi transformador es fácil variar el voltaje de salida pero en realidad no se cuantos VA en verdad me esta generando, ya que puedo dar mis valores mH para cierto voltaje pero no que capacidad de corriente y por ende no trabajara bien al poner una carga que me demande mas corriente.

Espero alguien pueda ayudarme..

Saludos


----------



## SURbyte (Jun 2, 2012)

Entre las caracteristicas del transformador existe un coeficiente de acoplamiento si mal recerdo.
Para tener un transformador reductor calculan Vs/Vp y da un coeficiente menor a 1.
Digamos que buscan 12VAC con 220VAC a la entrada entonces hacen 12/220=0.054
Ese es el coeficiente.
Ahora, eso es lo que dice el manual, sin embargo cuando yo lo hice no funcionó.
terminé siempre usando generadores a la tension del secuendario que necesito ya que es realmente una tonteria querer simular todo.
Salvo que busquen algo especial con el transformador.


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 2, 2012)

Hola

Por acá hay más información:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/662111/ _ 
saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

